# Okies are competing!



## glued2it (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a KCBS competition in stillwater OK this weekend.
http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?id=1200

Last weekend we did a dry run at the smoky Okie Ranch.



*Firing up some Mexican lump Charcoal for the sear.*





*Searing the brisket.*





*Drumming up the butts*




*A little pig candy for breakfast*




*Pork Pork Pork for lunch*




*The command center.*




*Lucile so she doesn't feel left out(The smoker).*




*Jerk chicken and a Top Blade roast.*




*Some Baby backs*





*Our Official KCBS Test judge!*


----------



## glued2it (Apr 2, 2008)

*Smoky using his new Therma Pen.*






*pulling some pork*




*Sundays pinwheel.*


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks awesome glued! I just know you all are going to do great this weekend!!


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

Dang that looks good.  Looks like the kind of fun I hope to be having this weekend.


----------



## glued2it (Apr 2, 2008)

You should head out to stillwater and check out the comp scene.
I'm there will be all kinds of good Q to sample!

If you do be sure to stop by and say hi!


----------



## raypeel (Apr 2, 2008)

Glued,

Are you going to the competition in Enid the following week?  It's new and in it's 3rd year.  I'm going to check it out on Saturday, but not ready to compete yet.  Good luck in Stillwater.


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

I may do that... supposed to go flying Saturday, but if that doesn't work out I may come have a look.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 2, 2008)

I bet that Mexican Lump would be an awesome night display just by itself.

Looks like a pretty good team ... except for that furry faced white headed fella has gotta go! He's draggin ya down by eatin all the goods. 

Good luck to the team as you compete. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## glued2it (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks.

What's draggin us down is the bum drinkin all the beer!

Crap that's me.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 2, 2008)

I figure you guys have as good a chance at picking up some awards as anyone, someone has to win and if the pics do the eats justice..................

Okie said you guys ate up all the test grub. PigCicles and I were going to do a quick roadtrip down and polish off the leftovers, but there weren't any!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 2, 2008)

So much for a road trip. Must have been over cooked again and they had to eat the evidence. You know how things get over cooked at the Okie ranch.


----------



## glued2it (Apr 2, 2008)

Belch! Opps.........uh...........I guess I won't mention the lunch and dinner buffet I had today.


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 3, 2008)

Best of luck out there guys.


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 3, 2008)

Forgot about it probably being overcooked. I'd say you are right on the money, they had to eat the evidence.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Last trip down the Okie grilled some steaks and, sure enough, says "I think they may be a little over cooked" when we sat down at the table. Course, as always, they were perfect.


----------



## glued2it (Apr 4, 2008)

We're all geared up ready to go!(I think) We'll be heading out first thing in the mornin'.
 Thanks to those who wished us luck!


----------



## k5yac (Apr 7, 2008)

I was looking for this thread... wondering the same thing.  Thanks for finding it TX.


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone know their team name?

The results are posted, but makes it hard to see how they did if you don't know what name they are under.  LOL

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?id=1200


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like overall they placed 44th. Not great but not dead last for their first competition.


----------



## k5yac (Apr 7, 2008)

They were The Q Joint?


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 7, 2008)

IMO if you got all your stuff turned in on time the first comp was a success.   Good for them for just getting out and doing it!!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2008)

Yup congrats guys-good learning tool!


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea, I was watching the results on the KCBS web site.  They took on average around 43-44 in just about everything (which is still respectable in my mind given the first contest)....everything but brisket, where they took *23*.  Kinda says something about that Mr Coor's drinkin' Brisket Searing dude, eh?

Nice goin' TQJ dudes!  Well done (and that wasn't an "over cooked" joke, Smokey!)


----------



## ron50 (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats. Im sure the competition is tough in that neck of the woods and you did place in the top half in brisket. Who knows without Jeremy you might have even done better, lol. Just kidding Glued!


----------



## glued2it (Apr 8, 2008)

All in all in was a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had allot fun,Beer and BBQ but not much sleep.

Not knowing what the Judges wanted was the hard part of it all.
We veered more twards back yard style and not Comp style.
That was probably the biggest mistake.

The judges weren't KCBS certified. They were just Elk members. 
They wanted sweet candied meat w/sauce. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





They wouldn't know good BBQ if it slapped them in the face.
	

		
			
		

		
	







We were pretty busy so we didn't get many pics.







These Baby backs were custom cut I think that caused a bad score.











Glued2it and Smoky okie







Ba_Loko found a buddy



Saterday night after party at the Elk's bar.


----------



## richtee (Apr 8, 2008)

YAnno, I have run into that SOO many times. The sweet goopy sauce thing. I have not crumbled yet however. But then again I have never won a first either   LOL!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures glued..... Looks like fun.
Bet you'll skunk em next year.


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 9, 2008)

Sooooo........now that the first one is out of the way, when is the next one?


----------



## glued2it (Apr 9, 2008)

Dunno yet. I wanted to enid this weekend myself. All the old foggies are still recovering.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to do the next one now that we know a little more about it.

Maybe I should to Enid by myself as "*The lone Q'r*"






If I had the money I probally would.


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 9, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## smokinokie (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, new to the forum, met the guys at the comp, but I'm the original SMOKIN' OKIE... LOL

Hey, I'll be at Enid competing.  If you make it, gimme a holler.

It was a blast talking Q with the team, sorry we didn't hang more.  First contest of the season, had a lot of teams I stopped by to say hi and there just wasn't enough time.

Me, I want more of that Smoked Bologna.

Yeah, tried to tell you about the Elks.  It's well known they have their own way of judging but since they gave me a first in Chicken, I like their chicken scoring.  And they don't necessarily don't go for sweet.  But they don't know brisket I know that for sure.

Stillwater was fun, but Enid is "normal" KCBS judging, if anything can be considered normal...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let me know if you head out to any more contests.

Russ
(Smokin' Okie)


----------

